# 10 pound Bass 33 inches Long



## tdg (Jul 26, 2008)

When out in the middlle of day and was thinking we wouldn't catch much at this time of day........we'll I got a hell of a surprise..I was using a watermellon red trick worm.















Jon Boat just finished: (also in the Modified boat forum)


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 26, 2008)

That is an awesome fish, great job =D> 

I cannot even imagine catching a bass that big, a 20" fish is a pretty big one around here  

I know there some 10lbers in the lakes around here, but they rarely get caught.


----------



## IndyBassin (Jul 26, 2008)

HOLY COW!! :shock: 

I need to move back down south again, lol.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job - that is a super bass

33" long - crazy. We get anything over 22" and it is a party.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice hawg!


----------



## mtnman (Jul 26, 2008)

CONGRATS ONA VERY VERY NICE FISH DUDE!!!!!!! Thats one for the wall there.


----------



## captclay (Jul 26, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## kemical (Jul 26, 2008)

sweet looking pig!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2008)

:shock: 


My goal in life is the 10#+ club. :beer:


Congrats man! That ones going on the homepage! 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the boat too! Exactly What I want/need for these kettle ponds.


----------



## Zum (Jul 26, 2008)

WOW...never knew they got that long


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 27, 2008)

WOW! That is awesome!


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome Fish! Nice Job! =D>


----------



## Popeye (Jul 27, 2008)

That's an awsome fish. Congrats. Makes my little 18 incher look like bait.


----------



## paulk (Jul 27, 2008)

wow !!!!


----------



## switchback (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on an awesome fish.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 3, 2008)

If that fish had a gut, it would be crazy big! Nice catchin


----------



## geemyrick (Aug 3, 2008)

Very nice fish.... =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice =D> 

Ya got a cool avatar pic now big dog :wink:


----------



## Fish Monger (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice hawg, congrats!


----------



## slim357 (Aug 5, 2008)

=D> Im so jealous =D>


----------

